# My New Buckling! Sire/Dam pics added



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I've been doing some work for a wonderful breeder here in Texas in exchange for goat credit; mostly for a little buckling from her lines.

This morning she sends me pictures of what is so far the only buckling she's had this year. He was born on Valentine's day.

:shocked:




























What in the world do you call that color?

He (should be) registered ADGA or possibly AGS and while his lines are not champion show quality milkers, they are very good, with much improved udders and he will be an amazing addition.

I'm waiting to hear back if the breeder plans on letting me have little Blue here, but why else would she send me pictures?

hlala:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

yah he is cute

hard to say what his color pattern is

probably some variation of the chamoisee pattern or the buckskin pattern


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

Sorry I can't help you with the answer, but just had to say WOW he is a cutie and looks soo cuddlie. :drool: :stars: :lovey: Love those 4 little white boots and blue eyes.


----------



## Native87 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

Nice looking buck. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

He's a right little cutie, very excited


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

Awww he is so so cute. I would snatch him up if I was you. Gorgeous, handsome I dont know but I think Im in love. lol


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

I'm waiting to hear back if she wants to let me have this little fellow or if she wants to wait and see what the rest of her does kid out. I'm fairly certain she doesn't keep many, if any, bucklings back. She's had a lot of doelings born this season, but so far this is the only buckling. Lucky her!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

He's adorable! He looks like a combination of buckskin/chamoisee, more chamoisee though with abundant white. Very flashy!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

OMG he is adorable! If I get a doe this year, I might have to breed next year to a blue eyed nigi like that. Even though the blue eyes are a disqualification (showing), I would LOVE to have a blue eyed Alpine.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

Handsome lil' fella.  His main torso coloring reminds me of a wild cottontail, very unique. So is he yours? Do you know yet?

Deb Mc


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

He is! I just spoke to the breeder recently. I may be getting him very soon!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

Congrats! :leap:

Deb Mc


----------



## KGW Farms (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

WOW!!!! He is gorgeous!
I cannot help you with the color though......But he sure is a keeper!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My (Possibly) New Buckling! Color Q!*

I got pictures of his sire and dam!

Dam: River Bottom's Margerette










Sire: Pecan Knoll Obadiah NDGA # 05263M










The owner is trying to get me a picture of mommy's udder but her internet is down (we spoke on the phone last night). Daddy there comes from really great lines!

We've decided to name the boy River Bottom's Blue Romeo.


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

He is very cutie!!!! and I love his color!!!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

What a nice boy! You should have some very nice babies from him. I might have to send you one of my does to visit him. 

Love that color but not sure what I would call it.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'd love to host some girlies for ya misty. 

She says sometimes he appears gray, sometimes brown, and sometimes a smoky blue. Strange! I am eager to see him in person.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

looks like a chamoise, or a brokn chamoise.
beth


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

He is so cute, congrats! His dad sure is a handsome fella...


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks! I can't wait to see him in person.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What a cutie! Congrats


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats :stars: and lots of pics when you see him and then when he's home!


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

Super cute , I love the blue eyes


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a handsome lil' guy!

Those BE just really stand out with his color pattern, he should make you very happy with his babies next year!


----------

